# Need help with heat transfer vinyl



## socalthreads (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello forum, Well I've been making shirts with no problem with my heat press and vinyl but recently I started using racer back tanks for women and because of the lower back design of the shirts it's affecting the design on the front. The lines from the racer back part of the shirts can be felt on the front of the tank and the vinyl is not adhering like it should. The shirt isn't flat and I can feel the lines of tank. Has anyone had this issue and or have a solution and how to fix this problem?


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

socalthreads said:


> Hello forum, Well I've been making shirts with no problem with my heat press and vinyl but recently I started using racer back tanks for women and because of the lower back design of the shirts it's affecting the design on the front. The lines from the racer back part of the shirts can be felt on the front of the tank and the vinyl is not adhering like it should. The shirt isn't flat and I can feel the lines of tank. Has anyone had this issue and or have a solution and how to fix this problem?


Do you have a threadable heat press? If you do, the back will be underneath the press and wouldn't interfere with the front. If you don't, maybe get some silicone sheet to put in the middle of the shirt? I had to do that for canvas printing.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

heat press pillows will be your new best friend

we do small designs right under the back collar after doing full fronts,
and without the pillows we would see the lines on the front design

we bought the pack with 5 different sizes and they all come in handy at one point or another


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Open the shirt and put it over the platen like a pillow case.


----------

